# Having trouble to decide.



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

So I want to know what is the best and quickest way to train and tame cookie. Let him out of the cage, let him get used to my voice or let him get used to my hand. Don't tell me how you trained your cockatiel. Just tell me how months it took for you to train it and what is the best and quickest way, as I asked earlier.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I never trained a cockatiel. Honestly, a lot of people will disagree with me I'm sure, but I had the most success with small, flighty birds by letting them out to get used to me. Lots of people keep their birds in the cage, and I let mine know a cage is a good, safe place for them, but I noticed mine were more interactive outside the cage, even if they never get off the top


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok. I am sure it was okay of you to do that, and it was totally worth it when they were trained. Thanks. Will be pleased if I get anymore answers.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

but when they won't get off the top that's a whole new thing. My stupid maid goes to the cage and acts like she can handle it like its a piece of cake. She sticks some stupid things into the cage, and she picks up the cage and covers the cage with dirty clothes when she needs to put them somewhere. I scold her for that. She has broken the cage top where the swing was attached. I am really mad at her. Its so loose that it can't be even fixed again. And when cookies cage is open or he goes to the top or plays on the floor she goes to him, sticks her hand in the cage and tries to grab him. She acts really bossy all the time, like its her house. I hate her.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya, that's none of her business and certainly won't help Cookie trust people more. You've already told her off, maybe your parents could say something perhaps?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Try offering some millet at the entrance of the cage. I try to hold my birds a few times a day when I can get them to step up onto my finger . If they bite I don't let them have their way and I keep them on my finger or shoulders . This method has worked for me with all my birds who were shy . Shake has always been the worst , When I got him he wasn't hand tamed at all and bit everytime. It took us 3 years to get him to let us scritch him but it has been worth the wait he really is a a sweet bird.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Stephanie my father does scold the dumb maid but my mother even tries to let my maid clean the cage. But my father is strict with the maid and I am glad. And rexies mum I am not happy with the thing that there is no millet spray in my country. If you are talking about only millet and not millet spray then that means you are talking about seeds right? I will feed him millet but not millet spray. Give me more tips. Thanks. I have the cage open right now and cookie is sleeping. He is sure to come out sooner or later.


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

So, uh, who cleans the cage?


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

My dad. If I could I would not even let her touch the cage. I really hate my maid.


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

I can tell. Well you are very fortunate to have a family wealthy enough to afford a maid and perhaps when you are older, you will have a better perspective on how difficult the job of a maid can be.

Perhaps you can ask your dad if he can show you how to clean the cage properly so you can take it over? My son is about your age and he can do the daily cleaning of our budgies' cage himself. That's a great way to bond with your pet as well.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

OK. My dad keeps on telling me to learn to clean the cage but someone gotta teach me right?


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I will ask him today


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Great! Just remember, the bottom part of the cage needs to be cleaned out daily as well as the water dish. This is a great place for you to start. You will need to be sure to do this every single day so your parents know you can do this and will trust you.

As for your maid, we have a saying over here called the "Golden Rule." Simply put, it means you treat others as you want others to treat you. Even when it's hard because you don't get along with them. It's tough to do at your age (and trust me, it's hard to do as an adult sometimes too!) but it's so important. To start, just do your best to stop yourself before you say something out loud or when you are about to click on the "post" button and think to yourself, "How would I feel if someone said this to me?" If the answer is, "I would like hearing/reading that!" then go ahead and say it. If the answer is, "I think that might hurt my feelings." then the answer is you probably should not say it.

You are a very smart young lady, you can do this!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks. I am now sure I will have treats. Somehow my father managed to get me this enormous bag of sunflower seeds. I am so happy. Cookie likes me too. He looks at me and his crest goes down! He has sort of learned to whistle after I reached him for three months. Just wanted to say that cookie is sort of lonely. He hardly screams even though he is getting more naughty than ever. I don't want another female to handle but I hate to say this that I have noticed him too lonely. Should I buy a female? At leaat they will probably be in love. Just give me advice. Buy or not?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Why not another cock? Or if you want to take the leap, just get a friendly one. Sex shouldn't matter. My 2 are in love and they are same sex. I noticed when I had 2 budgies and just Beaker, I felt bad that he didn't have a friend like the budgies did. Getting Jaid was just so much fun!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

There's risks and benefits to getting another 'tiel. Another 'tiel will give him someone to play with when you're not around. But there is a chance they don't get along and will hurt each other. If they don't like each other and then you will have to keep them separated anyway and they wont get to play. 

You have to keep the birds in separate cages, away from each other, for 30 days just in case the new bird is sick. They can easily pass diseases to each other and then you have to bring both in which doubles the vet bill.

Once Cookie has bonded to you he wont be so lonely anymore because he'll have you as a great friend to play with. Of course, this means that he will want a lot of attention from you. So if you don't want him wanting to play with you a lot, then you may want to get another 'tiel. 
Though getting another 'tiel, he could bond with the female/male and then there is no guarantee that you will be able to bond with him or play with him as easily. 

Those are some that I can think of right now. I'm sure that Cookie will bond to you, it just takes a lot of time. I don't think the maid is helping his trust in people right now. If she's just reach her hand in when he obviously hates and is scared of it or is dumping clothes on his cage, that will hurt his trust in people and take longer to tame him. He's learning not to be scared of hands from you and then the maid undoes that progress a little by scaring him with her hands. I hope that you can talk to your maid about this. Ask her how she would like to be treated if she was the little Cockatiel and if she would like to be handled like that. It's not fun for anyone. 

Maybe when the maid is over where Cookie is, stay by Cookie's cage so you can monitor what she does and stop her right away.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I see. I will get a tamed and trained female. Maybe I will find one. Or get a trainer to train cookie and then buy a female. I will try to introduce them I'm way that they won't fight. What do you think should I train cookie by myself or get a trainer to train him? My silly maid is getting more dumb. She tells me to grab cookie and she shakes the cage whenever I can and when I am sitting with cookie and he is liking it she comes and starts to give me that grabbing advice and shakes the cage again. This scares him and he goes away from me. She did that many times and so I told my dad. He is trying to get the dumb maid stop he idiotic habit too.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry I made a lot of mistakes. My mobile is not so good to type on


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you really need the maid? She seems irresponsible and has no regard for her employer's possessions


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I would talk to my parents about keeping the maid out of my room ( or whatever room you have the bird in) Promise to keep that room clean yourself ( and make sure it is spotless) and do not let her near your bird. She sounds a bit heartless, to both you and your bird.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I think Parrotletsrock has a good idea.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I would train Cookie yourself. During the training process is when they become bonded to you. If the bird trusts you he will be more willing to learn tricks and come out of the cage onto your hand or shoulder. He sounds like he already trusts you a lot. 

She sounds pretty abusive to your 'tiel. I hope she doesn't have any pets because if shaking the cage, scaring them, and handling them roughly is her form of training she'd be a horrible owner.

Your maid is the only thing right now keeping Cookie from liking you more. If she scares Cookie every time he is out with you it's hindering your progress with him. Definitely try keeping her out of your room with Cookie. Maybe try what ParrotletsRock says and clean your room so she doesn't have any reason to go in there (except maybe folding clothes.. unless you want to put them away too). Tell your dad that you are serious about keeping her out of there because you are tired of what she's doing to Cookie. Attempting to clean is a good way to show you're serious about the maid issue. If your dad sees that this is a bigger problem than he thought, he might take stronger measures against the maid about Cookie. Then maybe she'll be a better maid and you don't have to worry as much. 

Of course, after that I still wouldn't let her in your room. She might take it out on Cookie with how she's already acting. :S


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

OK. Thanks for the advice everyone. I will try to talk to my dad but my mom sure won't take this serious. Cookies cage is in the lounge where everybody sits and pur lounge is enormous. I won't be able to clean it. Beside all the rooms are connected to the lounge. And I am not a excellent cleaner. I think I will talk to my dad about transferring cookies cage into my room. How about that?


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

And I have changed cookies food bowl. Its now a plastic bowl. But I want to know if the hard plastic annoys his neck? Should I pile the food more high up?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Oh I thought Cookie was in your room already, my bad! xD

I think it would be a good idea to talk to your dad about transferring Cookie into your room. If it's connected to all the other rooms I bet that's why the maid is putting clothes on top of Cookie's cage. It's just 'so' convenient for her since it's sitting right there lol... -_-
She wont be able to once Cookie's cage is gone!

Once Cookie is in your room she'll have much more limited contact with him.

If you see his neck rubbing against it a lot or straining to get to the food by pressing hard against the plastic then it could be a little uncomfortable and you may want to add a little more food. Cockatiels like to bend down to eat, as long as he's not doing that a lot it should be ok.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

We changed the bowl again. Cookie just climbs up on that bowl and eats. I talked to my dad about shifting the cage somewhere else. I think he will allow me near my room. He said so. Anyway he has now made it pretty final that the maid won't touch cookies cage, even if she needs to mop and sweep from under the cage. (she sweeps, mops, dusts, cleans, and Irons daily) Today I will make sure she won't lay a finger on it. Yesterday my sister caught the maid sticking apple pieces in the cage bars. I told my dad and it was a good thing he got angry. Anyway cookie is addicted with his cage. He just hangs in the cage and often climbs down to see the open cage door and play with his toys but he never bothered to come out. What should I do. And does anybody know hat a flight suit? Please reply soon.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think the maid likes birds, but has no idea how to handle them. o.o
Maybe print out some things she can read about Cockatiels... like not shaking the bars and grabbing them. Tell her that Cockatiels have hollow bones, which means their bones can break more easily than other animals if they are grabbed or handled roughly.

If she has to feed Cookie tell her things she can feed to him. Like carrots, or certain veggies, maybe have a treat jar with things he can have a lot of.

I would take him out on your hand for now. He might not know how to get out. He'll learn how to eventually when he gets curious enough. When I got Kiwi she didn't know how to get out of the cage and it took her a while to figure it out herself.

It takes a lot of training to get a bird to tolerate a flight suit or a harness. A flight suit is a suit that covers most of the 'tiels bodies when it's put on. It can be used to take 'tiels outside for safe flying when you attach a special bird leash to it. Regular leashes wont fit and will jerk the 'tiel when they try and fly, possible injuring it. A flight suit collects bird droppings in the suit so you have to change them every few hours. For these I think you have to select a flight pack in order to get a leash with it. http://www.flightquarters.com/bird-diapers/category/flightsuit-bird-diapers.html

There is also a Harness which doesn't collect bird droppings, but is great for outdoor use with 'tiels, indoor use if the space is big enough. It comes with the bird leash and a DVD on how to train your 'tiel to accept the harness.
https://theparrotuniversity.com/content/aviator-bird-harness


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. I know that cookie doesn't come out because he certainly hates being grabbed by the maid. the maid can't read. She can probably only read Urdu. And in Urdu there won't be a web telling something about cockatiels. I certainly can't go and teach her English. Anyway thanks for the information of flight suits and harnesses. I will certainly make cookie wear a harness. It will be better than a flight suit. I mean I won't have to change harnesses right? So does anybody knowhow to make a harness? It will be useful later.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think you may have to start telling her facts about birds? Hopefully she'll listen to them.

You wouldn't have to change the harness. 

The only home-made harness I've found is this one: http://carlylusflightblog.com/tag/making-a-harness/

I don't think they have any of the measurements for Cockatiels. I'm not sure where to find those. 
You have to get the measurements for the right size of the bird, it's usually based on their weight in grams.

For Kiwi, she has an aviator flight harness. It's designed to not irritate her feathers because they melt the all seams I think. She thinks it's a toy still and chews on it. :lol:

If you take Cookie outside with a harness, watch out for birds of prey like hawks. They will come and snatch birds off of people's shoulders. I have a lot of hawks in my state so I can never take Kiwi outside.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I see. I have no hawks over here. But will eagles be dangerous?


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

You could always type up information in english and go on google to look for a translation website copy and paste what you typed have it translated to her native language and then copy and past it into a word document and print it off then nobody has any excuse.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Nimra said:


> But will eagles be dangerous?


Yes. Also owls and falcons are dangerous too.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for telling.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Colorguarder08 said:


> You could always type up information in english and go on google to look for a translation website copy and paste what you typed have it translated to her native language and then copy and past it into a word document and print it off then nobody has any excuse.


Thanks but I don't need to. I told my maid about these things. She know now.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I meant that she knows


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

I really think you need to get Cookie all sorted out (tamed, training started, the cage issue, you cleaning the cage, etc) before you even think about getting another cockatiel. Most birds would prefer being friends with other birds of their own species than us human birds, so if you got another cockatiel, Cookie would most likely really want to be friends with the new bird and not be so interested in being friends with you. Same for the other bird. 

I know that it is very tempting to get another bird, thinking that you may be able to make better friends with it since you're having a rough start with Cookie, but it's not a great idea right now. Really work with your parents on letting you take over as much of the daily responsibilities of Cookie's care as you can and work with him with those sunflower seeds to make friends with him every single day. 

And stop calling people stupid, like your maid. It's not nice. It's ok to talk about behaviors you don't like, but calling other people names is not ok.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

The eagles would be dangerous, you have to always watch out for them. I have five hawks that circle around where I live so Kiwi would be taken instantly. o_o
That's also why I make sure everything is locked down before Kiwi can come out of my room. 

I would think the maid is more of the issue since your bonding is going well with Cookie so far. Until Cookie has a solid bond with you I think it may be good to not look into another 'tiel yet. The maid may also bother that 'tiel too so I think the maid problem should be fixed first. Otherwise the new 'tiel wouldn't like people much and be harder to train I'd think.


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

The wife and I have made good progress with our 13 week old cockatiel Sunshine.The bird mastered the step up in about 10 minutes and has done it ever since.
She has been taught to fly to each of us on call ( most times) If she baulks at all,we produce a banana and she flies over straight away.We have had her seven weeks and have been hand feeding her.

Even when your bird is in its cage talk to to it as you pass by each. Ours replies ( in bird mumble ) when we turn the lights out and say goodnight.It' small stuff like that promotes bonding.

You can't put a time on stuff like training as each bird is an individual in it's nature and personality as, the people who look after them, are all different. I would say it is like training any thing, when the animal does right, make a big fuss, praise it. 

Each bird will differ because of the amount time you have had it, handled it, played with it etcetera. If its non hand reared it will take extra time to get confidence in you. We probably spend 3 or 4 hrs a day handling petting ,feeding Sunshine. As soon as the cage door is opened she is out and on my shoulder.

How long it takes with your bird is all related to the above.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Talk cockatiels has changed. Why did that happen? I liked its old way.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry I know it didn't change. The mobile version is different. Anyway someone got more ideas for training? I mean tips?


----------

